# Any Malayalees here?



## linuxman (May 17, 2006)

I am Malayali. Presently working as a software engineer @ Bangalore.
Any others from Kerala here?
Regards
~LinuxMan~


----------



## job9434 (May 18, 2006)

yep me , iam from eranakulam working here as a stock consultant !!!!!


----------



## mvishnu (May 18, 2006)

njaanum! 

im a malayali too... passed into 2nd PU.... Nearly passed out when i saw my marks, though!


----------



## fnatic@play (May 19, 2006)

NAMASKARAM ASHANNE!!! me in ekm too!!


----------



## linuxman (May 19, 2006)

All frm Ekm..... me frm Kannur. The Land of .........................
LOL


----------



## praka123 (May 19, 2006)

Hello Bhai,I am from Muvattupuzha


----------



## khin007 (May 20, 2006)

Ella malayali Pulikalkkum Namaskaram
 ,njanum malayali thanne . Njan koottayam palyil ninnanu. njan engineering 2nd year padikkunnu,
Enthokke undu vishashangal ..


----------



## sting (May 21, 2006)

Thalle kalipukale thanne , me from tvm , sukangalake thanne ?


----------



## vysakh (May 21, 2006)

kashtam. ente naatil ninnum aarum illa.


----------



## khin007 (May 21, 2006)

HI vysakh  thangal evide ninna?


----------



## fnatic@play (May 21, 2006)

nammal ellam pulli thaane!  .. LOL!!


----------



## abracadabra (May 21, 2006)

add me on ppl ellavarkum ente eliya koopukai


----------



## anilthomas26 (May 21, 2006)

Njanum...oru malayali thanne........
From Kottayam


----------



## dittualex (May 21, 2006)

me frm thrissur...
finished 12th...nw
malayalam nallavannam manasilaavum


----------



## Ramakrishnan (May 22, 2006)

njaan mumbaiil ninna . valare kaalam naattil ninnum maari thamisichathinaal malayalam kuruchu marannu poyi.


----------



## khin007 (May 22, 2006)

Me too from KTM . .. where are u exacly in KTm? i am in palai


			
				anilthomas26 said:
			
		

> Njanum...oru malayali thanne........
> From Kottayam


----------



## Soorya (May 23, 2006)

njanum athe..from TVM...pakshe enthinayirunnu ingane oru thread? Allel thanne malusne patti inganeya mattulavarku abhiprayam----you know the kuttappan story


----------



## whoopy_whale (May 24, 2006)

Vandanam suhruthe,
Njaan akshara nagariyil ninnum varaunnu....


----------



## Aries (May 24, 2006)

Anniya Sawari Giri Giri

I am from Shornur, Settled in Mumbai


----------



## kichu_overclocked (May 25, 2006)

hey....m in blore doin mca....actually from kochi.......nice to c so many of u guys!!!

cheers!


----------



## sting (May 25, 2006)

Soorya said:
			
		

> njanum athe..from TVM...pakshe enthinayirunnu ingane oru thread? Allel thanne malusne patti inganeya mattulavarku abhiprayam----you know the kuttappan story



Thalle , tvmil evidanue ?.........................................


----------



## sarincv (May 25, 2006)

Hey. I am from calicut. studying in college of engineering munnar, 3rd year now.


----------



## keves2002 (May 25, 2006)

hi,

  oru malayali koodi.... kalikaley machu ..thadikedakum...ya from Trivandrum, rt now working here in Dubai, United Arab Emirates.


----------



## sting (May 25, 2006)

keves2002 said:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> oru malayali koodi.... kalikaley machu ..thadikedakum...ya from Trivandrum, rt now working here in Dubai, United Arab Emirates.



Dubail evidanu ?.......................................


----------



## Soorya (May 26, 2006)

sting said:
			
		

> Thalle , tvmil evidanue ?.........................................


Kaudiar!! Evidunna? 
This 30 character thing sucks!!ippol 30 characters ayi


----------



## gauthamgovindan (May 27, 2006)

Nyanum oru malayali aanu....from thrissur.... finished Xth


----------



## sting (May 27, 2006)

Soorya said:
			
		

> Kaudiar!! Evidunna?
> This 30 character thing sucks!!ippol 30 characters ayi



Ullooril ninnau ...................................


----------



## linuxman (May 30, 2006)

kichu_overclocked said:
			
		

> hey....m in blore doin mca....actually from kochi.......nice to c so many of u guys!!!
> 
> cheers!


Njanum Bangalore -il aane....
So ,so many mallus here. what about starting a strike ?  lol


----------



## deepak.krishnan (May 30, 2006)

Namaskaram 
I am from Palakkad and studying in XIIth.


----------



## din (May 30, 2006)

.
From Cochin,Kerala, running a small software firm
.


----------



## keves2002 (May 31, 2006)

sting said:
			
		

> Dubail evidanu ?.......................................



Rt Now working at sharjah, Al wadha , r u in dubai?, ...

-keves-


----------



## linuxman (May 31, 2006)

UFO007 said:
			
		

> Namaskaram
> I am from Palakkad and studying in XIIth.



*Motham ibide Gochu Payyanmaaranalla  *


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Jun 5, 2006)

linuxman said:
			
		

> *Motham ibide Gochu Payyanmaaranalla  *



You think so????? 

Then think about MICROSOFT which was started by Bill Gates at the age of 16!!!


----------



## sting (Jun 6, 2006)

keves2002 said:
			
		

> Rt Now working at sharjah, Al wadha , r u in dubai?, ...
> 
> -keves-



ya iam working in a IT company , Near Dnata,  now in tvm for one month


----------



## ECE0105 (Jun 7, 2006)

I never seem to Learn.... 

I butt in when Mallus are around and never understand anything.....

  

Since there are so many around... Why don't you guys teach us some Malyalam??????


----------



## netarget (Jun 7, 2006)

linuxman said:
			
		

> So ,so many mallus here. what about starting a strike ?  lol



Ya right. Mukkiya Mandri Rajivakkuga. In this case, i think it has to be Raabo


----------



## wORm (Jun 8, 2006)

Hehe I'm not a mallu but I'm moving to Kozhikode for 2 years to do my MBA in a few days. Malyalam seems like a tough language! I hope to learn some phrases before going to make life easier


----------



## job9434 (Jun 8, 2006)

hey malayalees mail me , i will mail you a funny thing!!!!!!!!!!!! (elias.anoop@gmail.com)


----------



## khin007 (Jun 8, 2006)

hi where u in calicut .. Me also a native of calicut ...



			
				wORm said:
			
		

> Hehe I'm not a mallu but I'm moving to Kozhikode for 2 years to do my MBA in a few days. Malyalam seems like a tough language! I hope to learn some phrases before going to make life easier


----------



## linuxman (Jun 14, 2006)

Good Going.Ithrem aalkkar undavumennu swapnepi karutheelaaa.


----------



## JGuru (Jun 15, 2006)

I think you guys better start a forum of your own than talk about it here!!


----------



## linuxman (Jun 24, 2006)

JGuru said:
			
		

> I think you guys better start a forum of your own than talk about it here!!


Kavalaipedathai Thambi... Ungalukkum ippadi oru thread start pannalam.


----------



## Panchu (Jul 9, 2006)

Yo man, njaanum undu TVMil ninnu. Just completed my +2 and joined the NIIT for a GNIIT course. Please contact me for friendship and sharing files.


----------



## Vivek788 (Jul 10, 2006)

i am from the queen of arabian sea..doing btech


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Jul 11, 2006)

this is the (n+1)th thread asking about malayalees on digit forums I have seen over the past 2 years...

yes I am a malayalee...

mom's from tcr, and dad's from ijk...
mom's ppl no longer stay at ancestral place, but dad's ppl do, and I visit there every year during the festival at Koodalmanickam temple...

Sarath VK, who was a member here at digit forums, is also from kerala, but he no longer visits the forums... he hails from angamaly and we have met once, while I was in ijk...

Cheers,

Praveen


----------



## Nikhilcgnr (Aug 21, 2006)

hey talk any thing related with IT


----------



## khin007 (Aug 24, 2006)

snthosham 



			
				Nikhilcgnr said:
			
		

> hey talk any thing related with IT


----------



## unni (Aug 26, 2006)

പ്രിയപ്പെട്ട ഡിജിറ്റ് സുഹൃത്തുക്കളേ,  ഞാനിതു മൊഴി, കാവേരി എന്നീ softwares ഉപയോഗിച്ചു type ചെയ്തതാണ്. നിങ്ങല്ക്കു ഇതു പോലെ വേറെയേതെങ്കിലും സോഫ്ട്റ്റുവേര് അറിയാമോ?
[translation] Dear Digit friends, I wrote this using two softwares named Mozhi & Kaaveri. Do you know any other software like this?[/translation]


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Aug 28, 2006)

unni said:
			
		

> പ്രിയപ്പെട്ട ഡിജിറ്റ് സുഹൃത്തുക്കളേ,  ഞാനിതു മൊഴി, കാവേരി എന്നീ softwares ഉപയോഗിച്ചു type ചെയ്തതാണ്. നിങ്ങല്ക്കു ഇതു പോലെ വേറെയേതെങ്കിലും സോഫ്ട്റ്റുവേര് അറിയാമോ?
> [translation] Dear Digit friends, I wrote this using two softwares named Mozhi & Kaaveri. Do you know any other software like this?[/translation]



Hmm... u better dump those two utilities (I would never call them softwares as they dont work!!!) and look for better ones... As they dont render properly on Firefox, only works on IE...
I would suggest u use unicode... *www.alanwood.net/unicode/malayalam.html

Cheers,
Prav.


----------



## dittualex (Apr 7, 2007)

none frm thrissur??(


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 7, 2007)

dittualex said:
			
		

> none frm thrissur??(



The land of elephants?.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 7, 2007)

Any One From Muvattupuzha area?


----------



## outlaw (Apr 7, 2007)

dittualex said:
			
		

> none frm thrissur??(




mone dittu...........


i am from thrissur da.............






hi guyzz

dizz rijo from thrissur.......


----------



## zyberboy (Apr 7, 2007)

Njammalu calicutil ninanu ketta,evide nalla vedikettanu ,nammude building onnu kulungi njanonnu pathungi.
Njangalu padakamoke onnichu pottichu teerthu..veera paniyonnum illalo.
njan evide awh eng SCHOOL lilanu ,3rd yr.



			
				JGuru said:
			
		

> I think you guys better start a forum of your own than talk about it here!!


Ennada kochu pyanne veruthe pichum payum pryathe.....oh relativity kandu pidicha alanelle vertheyalla.

pinne arkangillum valla padamo patto matto venamengil evide search cheythal mathi vertuthe torrent onnum veenda *www.rapidsearch.org/
megauploadillum mattum upload cheytirikunna files ellam kittum...namallu Manglish samsarikunathu kondu ethu arkum manasilakilla...he..he


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Apr 8, 2007)

cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> Njammalu calicutil ninanu ketta,evide nalla vedikettanu ,nammude building onnu kulungi njanonnu pathungi.
> Njangalu padakamoke onnichu pottichu teerthu..veera paniyonnum illalo.
> njan evide awh eng SCHOOL lilanu ,3rd yr.
> 
> ...


 hey!!!

just becoz others can't understand ur so-called manglish, u need not post warez links here, buddy...

post reported...

sorry pakshe, idhu cheyyandu pattilla mone...
and hey, u need not mock at JGuru, he is a senior and a very useful contributor to the digit forums... he was just joking... 

and why the heck did u guys have to dig up a thread almost a year old??!?!?!?!??!

When I got this thread as being updated on my mail, I was like, WTH?? I never remembered seeing such a thread for almost a year. when I arrived, kaaryam ellam manassilaayi...

anyways, do continue seeking techie mallus out here... All the best...


----------



## zyberboy (Apr 8, 2007)

cool_dude_prav said:
			
		

> hey!!!
> 
> just becoz others can't understand ur so-called manglish, u need not post warez links here, buddy...
> 
> ...



ohh pinne jguru enne agodu olathikalyum.That is not for warez link(shareminer)  it can be used to search for rapidshare files.....there are other threads in this forum which shows same kind of technique....enthado tanum eppo pichum payum parayunne...grow up kid.Reporting for such good links shows how childish you are.




			
				cool_dude_prav said:
			
		

> and why the heck did u guys have to dig up a thread almost a year old??!?!?!?!??!
> 
> 
> .


huh....who  are you to decide that ..and why are u subscribing  to year old thread ??


----------



## ruthless (Apr 8, 2007)

Namaskaram
Njannum oru malayaliyannu. 
Kakkanad

Malayalam ariyathavar ethu vayichu antham vittu erickukayayiricum.


----------



## zyberboy (Apr 8, 2007)

ruthless said:
			
		

> Namaskaram
> Njannum oru malayaliyannu.
> Kakkanad
> 
> Malayalam ariyathavar ethu vayichu antham vittu erickukayayiricum.



hi..entha eppo paripadi


----------



## ruthless (Apr 8, 2007)

IITyil Kayaran Shramikkunnu.
Kittumo avo.


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Apr 10, 2007)

sorry @cyberboy

but i do not wish to start a flame war here...

if u wish to fight, plz come on Y! IM... we will deal it out there...

besides, I dont need to justify why I had subscribed to an old thread. its just that I had not removed the old notification... and its not my fault either...

End of Story...


----------



## zyberboy (Apr 10, 2007)

cool_dude_prav said:
			
		

> if u wish to fight, plz come on Y! IM... we will deal it out there...


In Y IM.......lol, its quite limited to deal there.
And look ur post above who started first by reporting without any sense.
ok forget it


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Apr 11, 2007)

Namaskaram....


----------



## mailtorahul007 (Jul 10, 2007)

Hai dude ....  I'm also frm Kerala.....a malayalee.....najn Thodupuzha enna oru sundaramaaya place il ninnanu....


----------



## ghosh.dll (Jul 10, 2007)

njaanum undeeeeeee.......


----------

